# a pretexto de



## Billie Ro

Saludos.
No acabo de entender el sentido exacto de esta frase. Es decir, de la reflexión, y cómo trasladarla al español. 

Contexto: Una joven se marcha de casa sin decir nada, sin dejar ni una nota. Se hace prostituta. Años después regresa a casa embarazada de algún cliente del lupanar. Con la ayuda de una vecina, el padre la ayda a parir. El fragmento recoge el momento del parto, o más bien una reflexión al respecto.

_Esbravejava em meio ao sangue e às fezes, um espetáculo que *dava a pretexto de povoar o mundo por mérito da* junção de um bandido e de uma meretriz._

Como siempre, gracias por vuestra inestimable ayuda.


----------



## zema

Tal vez como en español _"so pretexto de" _= con la disculpa de (?)


----------



## gato radioso

_Gritaba entre sangre y heces, en un espectáculo que daba con el pretexto de (venir a) poblar el mundo por obra de la unión de un bandido y una prostituta._


----------



## zema

Más o menos lo mismo, pero conservaría lo del mérito, porque para mí el tono del comentario es algo diferente, no sé si escéptico, despectivo, irónico... o un poco de todo.
Como si dijera que la parturienta "gritaba/daba alaridos entremedio de la sangre y las heces, espectáculo que ofrecía con la excusa de poblar el mundo por mérito de la unión/conjunción de un bandido y una meretriz.


----------



## Carfer

Concordo, '_por_ _mérito_' introduz uma nuance que vai além da simples causalidade. De alguma ironia, certamente.


----------



## Lamarimba

Yo creo que en la traducción del portugués al español, nos obstinamos demasiado en mantener la misma estructura sintáctica, las mismas palabras. Cuidado con eso.

Estoy de acuerdo en la clave irónica que nos da_ por mérito de_. Pero:

Hay el _dar um espétaculo. _Con el sentido del _escándalo, _creo.

Hay una excusa para semejante escándalo:_ povoar o mundo._

Y hay la ironía: Se puebla el mundo _*gracias a* _la _junção de um bandido e de uma meretriz._ Esto es lo escandaloso, más que los gritos, la sangre y las heces.


En aras de la naturalidad, convendría quizá intentar reconstruir la frase de alguna otra manera, sin que ésta pierda su sentido, claro.

Espero no andar _muito errado. _


----------



## zema

O tal vez _"por mérito y obra"_. El tema con _"gracias"_ para mí es que se pierde un poco de ironía, si bien es cierto que suena más natural.

Coincido en que muchas veces pecamos por tratar de ser demasiado fieles. De todos modos, Billie es traductora; en estos casos muchas veces tratamos de colaborar sobre todo en encontrarle sentido a la frase, a sabiendas de que quien consulta después va a reformular las cosas para que todo resulte lo más natural posible.


----------



## Lamarimba

Bueno, no sé en Argentina. El "gracias a" tampoco es tan neutral como el  "por causa de" portugués (si no me engaño al interpretarlo).
Las "gracias" se dan a quien las *merece*. Si decimos "gracias a" en lugar de "por culpa de", normalmente ahí, o bien hay una pequeña confusión, o bien una tremenda ironía.

Un saludo


----------



## Carfer

Na minha leitura, '_espectáculo_' corresponderá aí à acepção 3 que o DRAE dá de '_espectáculo_', na medida em que certamente causará repugnância e reacções fortes nos dois circunstantes, mas sem chegar ao escândalo propriamente dito. Não parece que haja censura da parte do narrador, que prefere a ironia, nem sequer do pai, da parte de quem seria mais compreensível. Quanto à vizinha, não creio que uma mulher encare um parto, com toda a sua crueza, como escandaloso. De resto, a frase também não é muito natural em português. O estilo da autora, a julgar pelas amostras que nos têm chegado, não é nada linear nem fácil de interpretar, mas é o que ela escolheu, é o que dá cor ao texto. Há o risco de o desvirtuar e banalizar. A tradutora tem pela frente opções difíceis. A nós, felizmente, só nos cabe dar opiniões.


----------



## Lamarimba

No conozco bien el contexto.

Efectivamente, no creo que nadie se escandalice porque en un parto haya gritos, sangre y heces. Más bien diría que es normal.
Salvo que esto suceda en casa, con la vecina y su propio padre ayudando. No sé en que época y lugar está ambientada la escena, la verdad.

Pero sí,_ a nós só nos cabe dar opiniões. Graças a Deus. _


----------



## zema

La verdad que sí: _graças a Deus _

Tras leer la respuesta de Carfer me doy cuenta de que más arriba debí decir: _que todo resulte lo más natural posible en español, pero a la vez ajustado al original_. En eso radica la dificultad de la tarea de Billie... Y con más razón si hay ironías de por medio.


----------



## Ari RT

Gostaria de ver mais contexto. Sofria a moça? Paria sem dificuldade? Qual era seu estado de espírito?
Do trecho aportado, o que vejo é a palavra "espetáculo" aplicada em sentido hiperbólico significando uma reação exagerada que a moça dirigia para si, sem intenção de que fosse "apresentado" (como espetáculo lato sensu) aos demais. Na minha opinião, esbravejava consigo, não com os outros, e para si. Também discordo da interpretação do "a pretexto de".
Traduzindo para a minha língua materna, Português: mostrava desespero PORQUE (dava-se conta de que) estava a por no mundo uma criatura EM CONSEQUÊNCIA da conjunção de um malandro com uma prostituta.
- Vejo um cariz de exagero em "esbravejava" e "espetáculo". Interpreto como recurso do autor para dar colorido ao desespero da personagem;
- "Povoar o mundo", na minha opinião, significa por no mundo um problema mais, uma criatura inocente que nasce filho de malandro com prostituta e que arrastará pela vida esse "handicap"; por no mundo uma criatura é evento cosmogênico com efeitos sérios, seriedade que conflita com a leviandade da "junção" que se verá abaixo.
- "Mérito" soa fortemente a sarcasmo;
- "Junção" é forma disfarçada de dizer, ou melhor, sugerir, "conjunção" (carnal), ofício da prostituta. Que sejam um malandro e uma prostituta parece implicar que pessoas com tais qualificações não mereçam reproduzir-se. Fossem um banqueiro e uma advogada, não haveria então motivo para menção, "espetáculo" muito menos. Há mérito em reproduzirem-se os "nobres", porque produzem prole "não problemática"; demérito na proliferação da "ralé", que só põe no mundo problemas. A "junção" também lembra que malandros e prostitutas deitam-se levianamente, sem intenção de criar prole, sem condições de criar prole. Não se trata do leito matrimonial abençoado, de onde supostamente saem os filhos "bons". O submundo ao reproduzir-se aporta ao planeta mais seres do submundo. Opinião da personagem, nem minha nem do autor! Mérito (desta vez sem sarcasmo) para o autor, que poderia ter escrito "trepada" em lugar de junção. Revelou na escolha de palavras uma fineza de recursos linguísticos admirável. E todo tempo fez-me pensar em "trepada", sem usar o nome deselegante.
- "A pretexto de": eu não escreveria, ficou pouco claro. Opção do autor, preferiu uma sentença rococó cheia de volutas para prolongar na cabeça do leitor o sofrimento da personagem. Na minha opinião, significa um simples "porque".


----------



## zema

Ari RT said:


> Gostaria de ver mais contexto. Sofria a moça? Paria sem dificuldade? Qual era seu estado de espírito?
> Do trecho aportado, o que vejo é a palavra "espetáculo" aplicada em sentido hiperbólico significando uma reação exagerada que a moça dirigia para si, sem intenção de que fosse "apresentado" (como espetáculo lato sensu) aos demais. Na minha opinião, esbravejava consigo, não com os outros, e para si. Também discordo da interpretação do "a pretexto de".
> Traduzindo para a minha língua materna, Português: mostrava desespero PORQUE (dava-se conta de que) estava a por no mundo uma criatura EM CONSEQUÊNCIA da conjunção de um malandro com uma prostituta.
> - Vejo um cariz de exagero em "esbravejava" e "espetáculo". Interpreto como recurso do autor para dar colorido ao desespero da personagem;
> - "Povoar o mundo", na minha opinião, significa por no mundo um problema mais, uma criatura inocente que nasce filho de malandro com prostituta e que arrastará pela vida esse "handicap"; por no mundo uma criatura é evento cosmogênico com efeitos sérios, seriedade que conflita com a leviandade da "junção" que se verá abaixo.
> - "Mérito" soa fortemente a sarcasmo;
> - "Junção" é forma disfarçada de dizer, ou melhor, sugerir, "conjunção" (carnal), ofício da prostituta. Que sejam um malandro e uma prostituta parece implicar que pessoas com tais qualificações não mereçam reproduzir-se. Fossem um banqueiro e uma advogada, não haveria então motivo para menção, "espetáculo" muito menos. Há mérito em reproduzirem-se os "nobres", porque produzem prole "não problemática"; demérito na proliferação da "ralé", que só põe no mundo problemas. A "junção" também lembra que malandros e prostitutas deitam-se levianamente, sem intenção de criar prole, sem condições de criar prole. Não se trata do leito matrimonial abençoado, de onde supostamente saem os filhos "bons". O submundo ao reproduzir-se aporta ao planeta mais seres do submundo. Opinião da personagem, nem minha nem do autor! Mérito (desta vez sem sarcasmo) para o autor, que poderia ter escrito "trepada" em lugar de junção. Revelou na escolha de palavras uma fineza de recursos linguísticos admirável. E todo tempo fez-me pensar em "trepada", sem usar o nome deselegante.
> - "A pretexto de": eu não escreveria, ficou pouco claro. Opção do autor, preferiu uma sentença rococó cheia de volutas para prolongar na cabeça do leitor o sofrimento da personagem. Na minha opinião, significa um simples "porque".


Vaya, no pensé que fuera la mujer hablando de sí misma, reflexionando sobre su propio parto...  Era algo básico, tendría que haber preguntado. Supongo que "esbravejava" será entonces algo con el sentido de "me enfurecía" o "me ponía furiosa" (?)


----------



## Ari RT

Tiene razón, tampoco lo pregunté yo. Lo supuse y ahora me entra la duda. Puede que...
De todas formas, "encaja" más facilmente si quién habla es la chica. No haría sentido si el sujeto de "dava" fuera el padre y el de "povoar o mundo" fuera ella.
Mire la importancia que tiene el contexto.


----------



## gato radioso

Quando escrevi o meu post, tive alguma dúvida com a posição da vírgula.


----------



## Ari RT

zema said:


> Supongo que "esbravejava" será entonces algo con el sentido de "me enfurecía" o "me ponía furiosa"


Sí. Esbravejar (ho hay sustantivo, que yo sepa) es jurar, maldecir, como cuándo uno se enfada, se enoja con algo. El "bestemmiare" italiano por la actitud, sin contar el contenido de blasfemia.


----------



## Ari RT

gato radioso said:


> Quando escrevi o meu post, tive alguma dúvida com a posição da vírgula.


Me parece não só correta, como também indispensável naquela posição.
"Esbravejava... fezes" é uma oração completa. A seguinte "um espetáculo que dava a pretexto de povoar o mundo" é outra, subordinada à primeira. Não há pistas de qual seja o sujeito de "esbravejava", tanto pode ser ela como o pai. Mas quem "povoa" o mundo é a moça, donde concluo que ela seja o sujeito também de "dava" e, por consequência, de "esbravejava". O texto é bem escrito demais para conter essas duas orações com sujeitos diferentes.
Sua tradução mantém com precisão o sentido e a dúvida, de resto passível de resolução pelo mesmo processo.

_Esbravejava em meio ao sangue e às fezes, um espetáculo que *dava a pretexto de povoar o mundo por mérito da* junção de um bandido e de uma meretriz._


----------



## Ari RT

No limite do raciocínio, e se o contexto o indicar muito claramente, poderíamos pensar que o pai, ao fazer o parto, "povoe" o mundo. Mas sem uma indicação clara nesse sentido, seria um raciocínio forçado.


----------



## zema

Ari RT said:


> Tiene razón, tampoco lo pregunté yo. Lo supuse y ahora me entra la duda. Puede que...
> De todas formas, "encaja" más facilmente si quién habla es la chica. No haría sentido si el sujeto de "dava" fuera el padre y el de "povoar o mundo" fuera ella.
> Mire la importancia que tiene el contexto.


Ari, gracias por ser tan amable y claro siempre en sus respuestas! 
(Pero tráteme de "tú" o "vos" por favor, que así lo prefiero... Si no de algún modo me obliga a tratarlo de "usted" también -y de "o senhor"- para no parecer irreverente ).


----------



## Ari RT

iVale!


----------

